# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Segel ????

## Tschecksen

HI ????

Hab mir fr wenig Geld zwei Segel besorgt :


ein Neil Pryde raf Garda 6,2   und ein Neil Pryde raf Slalom 5,2   nun bin ich berfragt was ich fr eine Finne bentige ??????????? mein Bord ist 295 und hat 130 liter und ich wiege 80 kg 


wo liegt auer in der Optik und im Preis der Unterschied zu den neuen Segeln ????


Gre Patrick

----------


## Unregistriert

Neben den alten "Stoffen" sind die heutigen Materialien High-tech, was Gewicht,  Winddurchlssigkeit und Haltbarkeit betrifft. Auerdem haben sich die Schnitte doch sehr verndert, was man besonders an der untersten Latte sofort ersehen kann, die fast 90 Grad zu heutigen Segeln steht. Auch ist der Segeldruchpunkt ganz anders positioniert, der frher weiter hinten lag, was aber besser zu den lngeren Brettern von frher passte. Heutige Segel sind praktisch nicht mit alten Brettern zu fahren genauso wie umgekehrt, da sich die Mastspur weiter nach hinten verlagert hat bei den neueren kurzen Brettern und man mit neuem Segel und altem Brett gar nicht in die Fussschlaufen kommt oder nur schwer. Jedoch hoffe ich das Du mit deinem 130 l Brett, fr eine Weile mit diesen Segeln zurechtkommst, wenn Du noch am lernen bist und sie eher bei Leichtwind einsetzt. Ab 4 Windstrken wird sich der Nachteil der alten Segel mehr und mehr bemerkbar machen und gegenber neuem Material erhebliche Speedunterschiede wie auch Handlingnachteile (kein loose Leech, heit Flex bei Boen) zeigen. So wird dir eine Erneuerung deiner Ausrstung nicht erspart bleiben, was nicht heit, das es nicht ein 2002 od. 2000er Segel auch tut, aber deine sind wohl schon 10 Jahre lter.

----------


## Unregistriert

Warum tun sich Anfnger immer wieder so ein Material an. Ich bin auch die ersten 2x mit sowas gefahren aber wenn ich dann mein eigenes kaufe dann schau ich dass ich was fr die Zukunft hab (Ein 2002 Segel ist billig und meist ganz gut) aber sowas (Kopfschttel)
Bei dem Material ist es absolut wurscht was du fr eine Finne fhrst, als Anfnger sprst da sowieso keinen Unterschied. Ins gleiten kommst mit deinem Material wahrscheinlich eh so gut wie nie. Bei diesen Segel ist JEDER Euro zuviel echt jeder und wenns nur 20,- waren oder 2,- Tu dir das nicht an, schau dassd wieder so nen doofen wie dich findest und deine Kohle wieder rein kriegst ;-) und frag vorher in diesem Forum was du dir kaufen solltest bevor du dein Geld verschwendest.
Lg.

----------


## Tschecksen

Hi ???? 

zum lernen reicht das immer !!!!!!!!!!!!! ein Segel schrotten fr 10 Euro ist kein Problem 
fr 300 Euro wrde mir schon arg Schmerzen bereiten , mein Board zum beispiel hat von mir schon hftige schlge auf den Bug bekommen da es alt und aus Pe ist, ist nix passiert
und selbst wenn ,es hat ja nur 18 Euro gekostet ein Board fr 800 ....1000 Euro htte solche Anfngerstrze sicher nicht berlebt  :Happy:  

wenn ich eines Tages den wunsch hab gleiten zu wollen werd ich mir auch neues Material kaufen , zurzeit freue ich mich noch ber jede Verdrngerfahrt die ich ohne 2 km zu laufen beende 


gre Patrick

----------


## Unregistriert

> Warum tun sich Anfnger immer wieder so ein Material an. Ich bin auch die ersten 2x mit sowas gefahren aber wenn ich dann mein eigenes kaufe dann schau ich dass ich was fr die Zukunft hab (Ein 2002 Segel ist billig und meist ganz gut) aber sowas (Kopfschttel)
> Bei dem Material ist es absolut wurscht was du fr eine Finne fhrst, als Anfnger sprst da sowieso keinen Unterschied. Ins gleiten kommst mit deinem Material wahrscheinlich eh so gut wie nie. Bei diesen Segel ist JEDER Euro zuviel echt jeder und wenns nur 20,- waren oder 2,- Tu dir das nicht an, schau dassd wieder so nen doofen wie dich findest und deine Kohle wieder rein kriegst ;-) und frag vorher in diesem Forum was du dir kaufen solltest bevor du dein Geld verschwendest.
> Lg.




junge, junge! ich hab dem threat nicht erffnet, aber was soll so ein gelaber? was soll der mit deiner antwort anfangen???? wix dir mal einen auf dein ch so tolles und teures material. von papi bezahlt, was?

----------


## Tschecksen !

Hallo !!

Wie ist das nun mit verschiedenen Segelgren und der Finne ??????????????
spielt das bei einem Anfnger keine rolle oder kann durch ein groes Segel und eine zu kleine Finne das Board unfahrbar werden ????? 

Gre Patrick

----------


## Unregistriert

Richtig merken tust Du es erst wenn Du gleitest. Ist sie zu klein rutscht das board weg und man verliert hoehe.

Abgesehen davon sind Deine Segel sind auch beide nicht so gross, dass Du da Probleme bekommen solltest.

----------


## Tschecksen

Hallo 

Danke fr deine Antwort !!!!!!! das wars was ich wissen wollte 



gre Patrick

----------


## Unregistriert

Moin!

Mein erstes Zeug war auch von anno dazumal. Aber ich dacht mir zum Glck, dass eckige Segel einfach gar nich mehr gehen. Hab dann North Infinitys gebraucht bei eBay geschossen. Schtze, die haben auch so 10 jhrchen aufm Buckel. Aber mit nem alten Brett zusammen (Fanatic Ultra mit 150L und Schwertkasten), war das ideal zum lernen. Auch nach zwei Jahren fahr ich immer noch liebend gern mit der Wassereisenbahn, weil auf der die Gleitfahrt perfekt zu erlernen wahr. Also: nie zu neu, aber auch nich zu ecekig und zu lang(Boards mit <<3m sind schon verdchtig) darf das Material sein.

Rock on 
Simme (der zu fauk zum einloggen war)

----------


## naish the hero

Ich muss mich ja sehr ber einige Antworten hier wundern.Und wenn es ne Klotr ist auf der Du surfen lernst,hauptsache Du lernst es.Natrlich ist es einfacher mit den neueren Board das Surfen zu erlernen da die eine bessere Volumenverteilung haben und dadurch kipstabiler sind.Aber ich kenn auch leute die haben mit einem Waveboard und Beachstart das Surfen erlernt.Ist zwar ein wenig mhsam aber mglich.Wenn Du nicht soviel Geld ausgeben mchtest kannst Du auch mit den Segeln Gleiten lerne,oder glaubt ihr wir haben das Gleiten erst mit den Monofilmsegeln erlernt.Auch die Aussage mit der Finne kann ich nicht untersttzen.Gerade bei Anfngern sollte diese nicht zu klein gehlt werden da diese ja die Seitdrift verhindert und damit ein sicheres "Nachhausekommen" garantiert.Und mit einer greren Finne setzt Du auch die Gleitschwelle nach unten.
Also keep on Surfing.Es gibt genug Idioten die Material fr 3000 Euro am Strand liegen haben aber nicht surfen knnen.Aloha

----------


## DMac

> wix dir mal einen auf dein ch so tolles und teures material. von papi bezahlt, was?



moin "gemeinde"
zu dieser und der darauf bezogenen vorherigen antwort nur ein comment: immer schn sachlich bleiben! niemand hier ntz es, wenn man sich anmacht oder selber dumme antworten gibt. habt ihr nen problem mit so etwas, dann lat doch das antworten sein, ansonsten schn locker weitersurfen...

an tschecksen oder so hnlich:

die wahl der finne spielt hier fast keine rolle, es sollte aber nur wirklich keine plastik-finne aus den anfangszeiten des surfens sein, sondern eine etwas bessere. der vorredner hatte da nicht unrecht. erst wenn du wirklich gleitest, wird die wahl der finne wichtig (groe finne bei groem segen, kleine fr mehr speed, wave- und/oder freestyle-finne und was wei ich sonst noch). wichtig ist aber immer: sie sollte nicht beschdigt sein, keine "steinschlge" haben und hnliches, denn das ist die "bremse" schlechthin.

und zu deinem gewhlten material: RESPEKT! 

die teile sind wirklich schon fast etwas frs museum, wo haste die noch her bekommen? spa wirste damit als anfnger auf jeden fall haben, allerdings nur so lange, wie du richtig gleiten willst. dann sind die beiden schnell an ihrer leistungsgrenze. nicht ganz unrecht hatte da ein vorredner, der meinte, dass du etwas mehr (50 - 100 euro) httest ausgeben sollen. denn was ist nchstes jahr, wenn du mal zwei wochen irgendwo im urlaub bist? dann biste soweit, dass du ein leistungsstrkeres segel brauchst, hast keines und mut vom "urlaubsbudget" bares geld abzwacken. das macht dann nicht soviel spa (ich wei wovon ich rede, habs selber so gemacht, und im nachinein mchtig gergert). und so schnell wirst du ja auch kein segel zerstren... oder sind das "one-way-surfsegel"... ;-)) 
also, lots of fun und nicht anmachen lassen

c u on water
dmac

----------


## Unregistriert

Echte Oldies , das Raf Garda ist von 1987 und das Raf Slalom von 1986 . Das war noch Qualitt , ob 2025 wohl noch jemand ein voll funktionstchtiges Raf Jet ausgrbt ?

----------


## 2fast4u

Hallo Surfgemeinde,

ich glaub ich hab mich mittlerweile auch schon mit dem Surfvirus infeziert, wobei ich erst einmal wirklich auf dem Wasser war (und nicht im Wasser *g) es hat aber erstaunlich gut geklappt.. den mdels aus dem surfkurs die da auf m see unterwegs waren bin ich gut davongefahren, und das beim ersten mal auf dem wasser*gg*

ich hab hier grad den Thread bezglich der alten lappen gefunden und habe ein hnliches Problem..

als blutender Anfnger hab ich eigentlich keine Lust, mir neues Material anzuschaffen, weil ich  leider nicht oft aufs Wasser komme.. und dann ist kein Wind, oder ich hab keine Zeit, ihr kennt das sicher. ausserdem musst ich gestern erst 600 euro studiengebhren zahlen.

Der Plan war, das alte antike Material von meinem Dad zu benutzen, bis ich drber hinaus bin und dann mal was gescheites anzuschaffen.. Vorhanden ist eine Cobra (Schlachtschiff, ungefhr so alt wie ich, 23 Jahre? 200 liter? eigentlich ideal als Anfngerbrett, da kann man drauf tanzen und es kippt nicht, und angeblich gleitet es auch ganz gut, wenn man das Schwert wegklappt. Fuschlaufen sind auch vorhanden. Ausserdem ist das brett richtig retro, ihr solltet echt mal die Leute sehen, wenn man mit dem ding am see aufkreuzt.

Dann hat er noch ne Cobra radical, die schaut recht wendig und schnell aus. (ca 120 liter)

Na leider hat mir das Segel (5,5qm) nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, das Tuch auch etwa so alt.. hat sich bei Wasserkontakt regelrecht aufgelst :-(.
Im Fensterbereich hat sich das Plastik in 3 Schichten geteilt, der Kleber war nicht mehr wasserfest.

jetzt hab ich also das Vergngen mir gleich ein neues Segel anzuschaffen, bzw ein komplettes Rigg.
Hat einer von Euch (vielleicht ein alter Hase der sich dunkel an das Zeug erinnern kann) ne Empfehlung, welches halbwegs moderne (gebrauchte) Segel (Ebay oder so) da drauf passen knnte, das dann auch fr das kleinere Brett geeignet ist?

Thx Raffael

----------


## olli1111

Hallo Raffael!

halbwegs modern - ist ein ziemlich wager Begriff. Das lsst Unmengen an (wahrscheinlich) nicht passenden Empfehlungen zu. Was mchtest Du denn dafr ausgeben?
Was fr einen Mast hast Du zu Verfgung?

Gru,
Oliver

----------


## hamburger jung

Ahoi Raffael!

Kann nur mal wieder dem Olli beipflichten: Wo fhrst Du bei wieviel Wind und wie hufig?
Welches vorhandene Material ist wie brauchbar?

Mach Dir keinen Kopp, Du wirst fr wenig Geld fahrbares Material bekommen! Und, wer auf den alten Schinken lernt, den kann spter nix mehr erschttern!... :Happy: 
Es gibt einige Mglichkeiten, an gnstiges gebrauchtes und vor allem gutes Material zu kommen!

Also, Aloha und einen Gruss von der Elbe, B.

----------


## 2fast4u

hey zusammen,

ich hab mir grad ein art wave pro ersteigert, 5.5qm. das wird hoffentlich noch ne zeitlang seinen dienst tun und sollte auch zum baum und mast passen. 
und weils ein wave segel ist, wirds auch robuster und am unterliek schlanker sein, so dass es beim absteigen nicht immer aufs brett kracht. *g 
bei gelegenheit schaff ich mir noch was greres an, weil hier hier net so viel wind ist, aber dann brauch ich mindestens noch nen anderen baum..

na jedenfalls, die ersten beiden Prfungen sind auch vorbei, jetzt darf der wind kommen..
bis bald, ich nerve euch dann, wie denn am besten der wasserstart geht..

hang loose, Raffi

----------

